# 110 Octane Gas



## naregmeg (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW today i was about 30 miles outside of Pheonix,AZ where I was filling gas in my family van, after my fill-up I saw somewhere where there was 100 and 110 octane gas.... I couldn't believe it. There was also a racetrack around. 

It was a Loves truckstop

Does anyone know where else there is such a high grade so I can fill my 325i next time?
Especially near Southern California


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

How much were they charging for the 110 octane????


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

I bought 100 octane racing fuel here at a Union 76 station. A few months ago it was 7.00 a gallon. The Bimmer sure ran nice on the stuff.


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

AND..... It is often Leaded gas. Not so good for the cats. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

gtxragtop said:


> AND..... It is often Leaded gas. Not so good for the cats. :thumbdwn:


Pumps dispensing leaded fuel used to have larger-diameter nozzles to preclude "accidentally" putting it into your "Unleaded Fuel Only" car....
Mixing 5 gallons of racing fuel with 5 gallons of premium will extract every bit of power your engine is capable of....good mostly for track days (where you only get around 7-point-something mpg at WOT) , it would be a complete waste of money for everyday street driving.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

1) Most pump fuels over 100 are leaded. VP Race Fuels for one does make some higher AKI unleaded fuels, but you have to buy in cans, 1 gallon up to 55 gallons per.

2) The mix that extracts the most performance is based on the car and the conditions. C&D tested an M3 on a dyno and found that it gained power, for those conditions, up to about 96 AKI, which is about a 50/50 mix of pump premium and the "100 octane" unleaded race fuels. Check the pumps, Sunoco GT 100 is actually 98 AKI. None M cars will peak at lower AKI under the same circumstances.

And if you are getting 7 MPG on the track, you aren't driving hard enough. I get down around 4 MPG, or about 5 gallons per 20 minute track session.

I try to end up at the track with about 1/2 tank and fill up with 100. during the day Then for the rest of the day/weekend, I fill up with 100, except overnight, I mihgt put in 1/2 tank of normal premium. The M3 LTW gets driven so little it runs on straight 100.

I find the M3s do rev freeer and just plain feel better on the track on race gas.


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

naregmeg said:


> WOW today i was about 30 miles outside of Pheonix,AZ where I was filling gas in my family van, after my fill-up I saw somewhere where there was 100 and 110 octane gas.... I couldn't believe it. There was also a racetrack around.
> 
> It was a Loves truckstop
> 
> ...


http://harmanmotive.com/raceGas.html

Note that current prices are quite a bit higher than the April 2007 date of this list.

A fellow co-worker with a '05 C55 said he was getting 4mpg improvement and a "perceived" performance increase with a 50/50 mix of 100 and 91 octane - (aprox. 94-95 overall rating). I tried the same mix on my 335i, ran through a complete tank and calculated nothing, nada, zero difference in fuel economy wrt my normal 91 octane fill ups. And if there was any performance difference then it would take a dyno to measure it. But if was kinda fun to put 8 gallons of 100 unleaded in the tank for a one time shot.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Saw this yesterday while filling up in Northern NJ at sunoco gas station.


----------



## bjm442 (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn!!!!


----------



## Vodka G (Jan 18, 2006)

anything over 100 octane is leaded....so you dun want that


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

there are a few places that have 100 108 and 110

cave creek and union hills: $6/gal 100 Octane 


7th Ave and the 101 has 108 for $8/gal

bell and Thomson peak Pkwy 100 for $7/gal

Scottsdale and Lincoln 100 for $8/gal

i use some form of unleaded race gas about once a month just for a little fun

i find it to give me a nice performance kick :drive:

i really do feel a difference 


p.s.... it helps if you disconnect your battery for about 30 mins after you fill up

it lets the motor recalibrate to the higher octane more quickly and efficiently


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sorry but anything over 93 octane in a stock 335 will do nothing for performance. The software gives maximum boost with 93 octane and anything higher is a waste of money.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Michael Schott said:


> I'm sorry but anything over 93 octane in a stock 335 will do nothing for performance. The software gives maximum boost with 93 octane and anything higher is a waste of money.
> 
> Thanks, Mike.


Here is a friend of mine filling his 335i with 110 Octane in the Sunoco Paddock at Lime Rock Park. Right after this picture was taken we put the car on a Dyno and measured 560 Horsepower at the rear wheels!










Actually this is a staged picture. Michael Schott is correct. There is no advantage to 110 Octane Fuel in a a 335i.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> Here is a friend of mine filling his 335i with 110 Octane in the Sunoco Paddock at Lime Rock Park. Right after this picture was taken we put the car on a Dyno and measured 560 Horsepower at the rear wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Thanks. I get lucky once in a while.

Best, Mike.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Vodka G said:


> anything over 100 octane is leaded....so you dun want that


Wrong. VP Race Fuels (and others) go as haigh as 105 AKI (the number you see on the pumps) with unleaded fuels.

http://www.vpracingfuels.com/vp_01_fuels.html#unleaded



> MOTORSPORT 109
> Produces more power than any other unleaded fuel. Recommended for higher boost applications with CRs up to 11:1 or naturally aspirated engines up to 13:1.
> 
> ***8226; Color: Clear
> ...


But you rarely see higher than 100 in pumps. And actually the Sunoco GT100 is 98 AKI.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Michael Schott said:


> I'm sorry but anything over 93 octane in a stock 335 will do nothing for performance. The software gives maximum boost with 93 octane and anything higher is a waste of money.
> 
> Thanks, Mike.


Source?

Turbo motors typically get big gains from higher AKI fuels.


----------



## rye (Apr 10, 2008)

Pinecone said:


> Source?
> 
> Turbo motors typically get big gains from higher AKI fuels.


Only minimal gains. Need and aftermarket ecu programmed for 100oct to take advantage of the power of race gas. It was like that in my B5 S4. Had an aftermarket ecu programmed for 91oct and put 100oct gas in it...didn't feel much (at least not enough to justify the added cost). Tested out a 100oct program...woah. Big difference.


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

Pinecone said:


> Source?
> 
> Turbo motors typically get big gains from higher AKI fuels.


I think he means with the stock BMW software which would not be able to re-calibrate to that high of an octane level. :dunno:

Edit: Rye beat me to it


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actual numbers? Not it felt better.

And do realize that it will be condition dependant. High air temps can mean that even on 93, the software will retard spark to prevent detonation. In that case, higher AKI fuel WILL increase power.

But for general use, buying high AKI fuel is a waste of money. As the potential gains are only at full throttle, and how much time do you spend there?


----------



## abeall (Mar 17, 2021)

Pinecone said:


> Actual numbers? Not it felt better.
> 
> And do realize that it will be condition dependant. High air temps can mean that even on 93, the software will retard spark to prevent detonation. In that case, higher AKI fuel WILL increase power.
> 
> But for general use, buying high AKI fuel is a waste of money. As the potential gains are only at full throttle, and how much time do you spend there?


What owner of a performance BMW spends time anywhere other than full throttle????


----------

